# Substrate Heater?



## Rayston (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with using a substrate heater in there goldfish(or other type) tank? Is there anything I should worry about? I am thinking one like this one

RootTherm low-wattage Substrate Heater

http://www.azgardens.com/newsubst2.php

its a little ways down the page.

They are supposed to be good for planted tanks since plants supposedly do better when there roots are warm. Also it supposedly creates a better tank flow as the cold water is drawn down.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've used them. Can't say that I've seen any difference in the health or growth of plants compared to tanks without them.

The only clear benefit that I can see is that it hides your heating element. But this can be accomplished with an in-line heater (Hydor) or a cannister with integrated heating (eg Eheim 2126 or 2128 ).

I'd save your money and spend more on plants! 

And welcome to APC!


----------

